# [SOLVED] Help Plz 'Please Set Registry Key'



## toXiiC (Aug 1, 2012)

Please set registry key
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\.NETframework\Installroot to point
to the .NET Framework installation

Please help me

I have microsoft .net framework 4 installed but not 3.5 because i get this error

Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

Hi -

See if this helps - http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30135

Be sure to create a system restore point first -
START | type *create* | create a restore point

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

Hi, your best approach is to follow JCgriff's advice. Where did you get the advice to modify the registry from? A link would help. You are a bit off in your terminology, so it's probably not safe for you to be poking around in the registry, you can really hose your system. 

To help you, please go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator", cmd prompt will open, copy and paste all below in the code box at the prompt:-


```
reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup" /s > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Please post the notepad outcome here (just copy paste into your next post).


----------



## toXiiC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

@jcgriff2
Tried that but it didnt work  soz

@jenae 
I forgot who told me to do it but i was having a problem and the person told me to delete something from my registry anyway heres the notepad outcome:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\CDF

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\CDF\v4.0
WMIInstalled REG_DWORD 0x1
SMSvcHostPath REG_SZ C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\
NetTcpPortSharingInstalled REG_DWORD 0x1
NonHttpActivationInstalled REG_DWORD 0x1
HttpNamespaceReservationInstalled REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Servicing

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Servicing\Windows Workflow Foundation
SPIndex REG_DWORD 0x0
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2
SPName REG_SZ SP2
Hotfix REG_SZ 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\1029
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\1031
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\1033
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\1035
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\1036
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\1037
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\1045
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\1049
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\2052
Version REG_SZ 3.0.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Increment REG_SZ 5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Communication Foundation
Version REG_SZ 3.0.4506.5420
RuntimeInstallPath REG_SZ C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
ReferenceInstallPath REG_SZ C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\v3.0\

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Communication Foundation\1029
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Communication Foundation\1031
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Communication Foundation\1035
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Communication Foundation\1036
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Communication Foundation\1037
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Communication Foundation\1045
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Communication Foundation\1049
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Communication Foundation\2052
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Presentation Foundation
(Default) REG_SZ WPF v3.0.6920.5011
Version REG_SZ 3.0.6920.5011
WPFCommonAssembliesPathx64 REG_SZ C:\Windows\System32\
InstallRoot REG_SZ C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
WPFReferenceAssembliesPathx64 REG_SZ C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\v3.0\
ProductVersion REG_SZ 3.0.6920.5011
WPFNonReferenceAssembliesPathx64 REG_SZ C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.0\Setup\Windows Workflow Foundation
(Default) REG_SZ Windows Workflow Foundation
InstallDir REG_SZ C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\v3.0\
MajorBuildNum REG_SZ 4203
FileVersion REG_SZ 3.0.4203.5420
InstallSuccess REG_DWORD 0x1
ProductVersion REG_SZ 3.0.0.0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
InstallPath REG_SZ C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5\1029
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5\1031
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5\1033
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5\1035
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5\1036
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5\1037
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5\1045
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5\1049
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v3.5\2052
Version REG_SZ 3.5.30729.5420
CBS REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
SP REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Client
Version REG_SZ 4.5.50709
TargetVersion REG_SZ 4.0.0
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
MSI REG_DWORD 0x1
Servicing REG_DWORD 0x0
InstallPath REG_SZ C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\
Release REG_DWORD 0x5c615

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Client\1033
Version REG_SZ 4.5.50709
TargetVersion REG_SZ 4.0.0
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
Servicing REG_DWORD 0x0
Release REG_DWORD 0x5c615

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Version REG_SZ 4.5.50709
TargetVersion REG_SZ 4.0.0
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
MSI REG_DWORD 0x1
Servicing REG_DWORD 0x0
InstallPath REG_SZ C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\
Release REG_DWORD 0x5c615

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full\1033
Version REG_SZ 4.5.50709
TargetVersion REG_SZ 4.0.0
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
Servicing REG_DWORD 0x0
Release REG_DWORD 0x5c615

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4.0
(Default) REG_SZ deprecated

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4.0\Client
Version REG_SZ 4.0.0.0
Install REG_DWORD 0x1


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

Hi, well, as you can see 3.5 is installed, what is your problem and what are you trying to do?


----------



## toXiiC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*



jenae said:


> Hi, well, as you can see 3.5 is installed, what is your problem and what are you trying to do?


whenever i run a program that needs .net framework it says "Please set Registry Key"


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

Hi, it would help if we had the full error message it would not be only "please set registry key".

Could you also go to start, search and type:- event viewer. press enter. Expand windows logs and under application see if you can find any error messages relating to this problem , it will give an event ID could you let us know what you see.

Do you have a copy of the OS dvd? 

Open control Panel programs and features and select "turn windows features on or off" Locate Net Framework and uncheck all boxes. Restart computer and repeat process this time re check all boxes you previously unchecked, this will take awhile. Then check to see if net framework is OK.


----------



## toXiiC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

I don't have a copy sorry and when i open event viewer i get this error 
"MMC could not create the snap-in"
MMC could not create the snap-in. The snap-in might not have been installed correctly
Name: Event viewer
CLSID: FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-7a4cbb7cb510}

as for trying to turn microsoft 3.5.1 off it says "* Not all the features were successfully changed


*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files


----------



## toXiiC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

When i run SFC /scannow it says "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operations." Now what do I do?


----------



## toXiiC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*








heres the error


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

Hi, your system is in a bit of a mess, the event viewer error is caused by corruption in .net framework. You may have to do a fresh install.

Give this a try first:-

1. Navigate to the following directory:

C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\CONFIG

2. Copy the 'machine.config' file to desktop just in case before you go to 3rd step.

3. Rename machine.config to machine.config.old which is locating in the directory above.

Restart computer, check your problem now.


----------



## toXiiC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

Reinstalled windows 7 problem solved


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*

That's my favorite fix!!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Help Plz "Please Set Registry Key"*



jcgriff2 said:


> That's my favorite fix!!


Not when you're researching the same issue for someone else though. :banghead: :lol:


----------

